# Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet - dead



## hkbobfsh (Feb 22, 2012)

Can anyone help me please. My new (months old) Thinkpad Tablet is dead. Charging has always been a joke with this device (takes so long and so unpredictable connection by USB charger) and I can't get it to charge or wake up at all now. Any advice. I bought it in HK and won't be back there for a while - am in Tokyo now. So options I can look at in Japan? Appreciate your help - the Lenovo sites are absolutely crap at helping on this subject. Any ideas on if/how.what I can use to try charging via micro usb capability on the device rather than the mini usb that the optional charger doc uses (I don't have one and haven't been able to find how to buy one). As you can tell i'm not technical especially around power. Thanks HKBOBFSH


----------

